# Randall RD45 vs. EVH 5150 III round 1......



## Wickedout2014 (Mar 31, 2014)

This is what it has come down for me. It's down to these two bad ass amp heads and cabinets. I've been through a lot over the past month comparing both. Both have a great tone. Randall is about $500 less with the amp head and a 2x12 cabinet. The EVH 5150 III is like $500 more. 

I just don't want to have any regrets my metal friends. I listen to everyone on here. All of your input means a lot to me. All I want is a metal tone for my ears. And I want no pedals. Just plug and play. Use the settings on my the EQ with either amp. Yeah I know the pedals will come in due time once I get use to whatever I get and play on. 

I've been told this a very confusing topic for many. I know the feeling. I'm right there with you. I just want to be happy with my choice. This isn't it easy for me. I hope many understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't have any experience with the Randall, but I just picked up an EVH and I freakin love it. That thing is a tone monster, and I'm not running any pedals with it at the moment since I'm still setting up my pedal board.


----------



## Promit (Mar 31, 2014)

I have an RD45, if you'd like to ask any questions about that head in particular. Played the EVH in store, liked it a lot in the couple minutes I had. Seems like a more versatile head than the Randall, with three channels and two EQ banks.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Mar 31, 2014)

Can't comment on the 45. I have the rd20 for 8 months and the EVH 50w for 3 days. I bought the Randall at a time where I just sold my BS HT-5. I wanted the EVH but couldn't swing it. I'm used to my OG amp (mark 4) needing an OD to make stuff tight. 

Having said that, the Randall with the boost engaged gets tight, but not quite as tight as the EVH red channel. Don't get me wrong, rd is no slouch at all. For me the "jump" in volume for EVH doesn't mean shit cuz I'm never on the clean channel. I plan on using channel 2 with od for rhythms and ch 3 for solos. (Have not jammed EVH with band setting yet). 

In short, maybe you should be looking at rd100 (3 channel) vs EVH? Still the 100 is cheaper than EVH. Decisions


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 31, 2014)

I have both. The clean channel on the Randall wipes the floor with the EVH. The EVH however has 2 different gain channels that can do what the Randall does, but the Randall is voiced a bit different. The EVH also has more features, like footswitchable FX loop. I have a full NAD thread here that compares the 2 a bit more in-depth: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/265397-nad-randall-content.html

I find I'm playing the Randall a bit more lately. The 10 band eq in the loop really brings out this amp. It likes to be loud and sounds better and tighter when turned up past bedroom levels. I took both to a jam recently and the Randall cut through the mix very well.

On the same note, I like playing the EVH more when its late at night.. sounds really good at low volumes. Ive been trying to record with the headphones out on it with some decent results so far using IR's.


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus (Mar 31, 2014)

RustInPeace said:


> Ive been trying to record with the headphones out on it with some decent results so far using IR's.



+1 pre-amp out into Recabinet is killer!!!


----------



## rebornself27 (Mar 31, 2014)

if your into both amps and the evh is more why not grab the Randall rd100 still cheaper than the evh


----------



## Wickedout2014 (Mar 31, 2014)

rebornself27 said:


> if your into both amps and the evh is more why not grab the Randall rd100 still cheaper than the evh



I was thinking that to. How is the Randall for bedroom volumes? Anyone here have any idea? I know the EVH is killer at low volumes.


----------



## rebornself27 (Mar 31, 2014)

I had the rd50 it was great for quiet time I would imagine the rd100 would be as well


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 31, 2014)

Wickedout2014 said:


> I'm was thinking that to. How is the Randall for bedroom volumes? Anyone here have any idea? I know the EVH is killer at low volumes.



I find the Randall a bit fizzy at low volumes, but it gets out of that fizz range pretty quickly. One thing I should try is turning the volume and gain all the way down on my EQ, and see if I can turn up the amp volumes and push it a bit harder and still keep it quiet...


----------



## Wickedout2014 (Mar 31, 2014)

RustInPeace said:


> I find the Randall a bit fizzy at low volumes, but it gets out of that fizz range pretty quickly. One thing I should try is turning the volume and gain all the way down on my EQ, and see if I can turn up the amp volumes and push it a bit harder and still keep it quiet...



This has to be the hardest choice I will make for my gear and what I will go with for this upcoming summer. I love the looks of the Randall Diavlo design. But it really comes down to tone. The EVH 5150 I have yet to see any bad press about it. Everyone says it's a kick ass amp. Best bang for the buck amp on the market.


----------



## Wickedout2014 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sleazy_D said:


> Decisions



Isn't the truth?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 31, 2014)

RustInPeace said:


> I find the Randall a bit fizzy at low volumes, but it gets out of that fizz range pretty quickly. One thing I should try is turning the volume and gain all the way down on my EQ, and see if I can turn up the amp volumes and push it a bit harder and still keep it quiet...



Yup once the volume is up my rd20 is anything but fizzy. I was surprised how good it sounded in a band setting. Really full and rich, cut through great. With the great cleans you cant go wrong....plus the boost is footswitcheable, big plus for me.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 31, 2014)

the evh 5150 has midi as well which is a bonus feature


----------



## Wickedout2014 (Mar 31, 2014)

At zZounds I can get the Randall RD100H and the Randall RD212-D for like $1,199.90. That's a pretty decent deal. Thought I'd share. Thanks!


----------



## op1e (Mar 31, 2014)

I just recorded some clips last weekend. My other guitarist has the RD45 with a Randall v30 cab, and I have the 5153 with Legends/Swamp Thangs. Recorded both kinds in my cab.

https://soundcloud.com/blood_lust_unlimited/sets/amp-demos-rd45-5153


----------



## rebornself27 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wickedout2014 said:


> At zZounds I can get the Randall RD100H and the Randall RD212-D for like $1,199.90. That's a pretty decent deal. Thought I'd share. Thanks!


 

Do it Do it


----------



## BadSeed (Mar 31, 2014)

op1e said:


> I just recorded some clips last weekend. My other guitarist has the RD45 with a Randall v30 cab, and I have the 5153 with Legends/Swamp Thangs. Recorded both kinds in my cab.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/blood_lust_unlimited/sets/amp-demos-rd45-5153



Cool clips. This is my first time hearing a Diavlo and I dug the sound. I really liked it on the single not passages, sounds very clear and defined. It seemed like the chords were muddy sounding, but It kinda sounds like some mids were dialed out? Not sure but I bet with some eqing it would sound killer

Favorite clip was the 5150 iii through the swamp thing though. I was surprised at how clear and yet full that speaker sounded. Nice playing, nice sounds.


----------



## op1e (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks. The Legends seem to have the mid honk of a v30. If I were able to run just ST's and dial the mids in right, they'd be the perfect speaker. Kevin doesn't run his eq like mine, I'll have to dial in some more mids on his rig and do another clip. Also his rig was recorded a bit louder and he was clean boosting with a Bad Monkey with the boost on the amp on as well pretty sure. Probly could have turned up the 5153 more but I did my best to normalize the waves in Audition. The EVH was boosted with the standard TS outta the 1101 set the standard way.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Apr 2, 2014)

Have you considered the Laney IRT60H? They were selling for about 650 new last time I checked. I really dig the tone of the IRT series. Less fizzy than the 5153 but heavier and tighter than the RD series. That's what I would go with if I was gonna get a metal amp.

Either that or a Carvin V3...things sound crazy good and have SOOO much versatility and so many options for 850 new!!


----------



## Wickedout2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

NinjaRaf said:


> Have you considered the Laney IRT60H? They were selling for about 650 new last time I checked. I really dig the tone of the IRT series. Less fizzy than the 5153 but heavier and tighter than the RD series. That's what I would go with if I was gonna get a metal amp.
> 
> Either that or a Carvin V3...things sound crazy good and have SOOO much versatility and so many options for 850 new!!



Laney is on my short list. The IRT60H is a killer amp and it's priced very affordable for what you get. If I was to go that route I'd save a almost close $500 in change. I've seen great reviews and great demos of the Laney IRT60H stuff. I'm pulling the trigger on Friday. Not sure which one though. Decisions!


----------



## TeeWX (Apr 2, 2014)

Pretty simple. Go to guitar centers website. Order both from their online store. Play them both for 30 days. Return the one you like less to any store. I do it every time I buy a new piece of gear (other than an axe, because Carvin ftmfw!)


----------



## Great Satan (Apr 2, 2014)

i'm super impressed by this version of the Ironheart;

IRT-STUDIO | IRONHEART | Laney

It can either function as a studio recording piece of gear (like an axe fx/pod whatever) or a normal amp, with usb connectivity built in to boot.

This might (should) be the future of amp technology imo, keep the tubes but make it versatile for home recording purposes.
Other amp builders; copy this format!!


----------



## Wickedout2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey mates! Today I headed to GC in my area and ended up ordering the EVH 5153 with the 2x12 cabinet. They gave me a killer deal so I had to go for it. Can't wait for it to arrive. Should be here next week! Wish me luck! Have a rocking Wednesday metal heads!


----------



## Sleazy_D (Apr 2, 2014)

Das wassup


----------



## Wickedout2014 (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's one of my guitars that will get plenty of riffs on the EVH 5153 soon. Though I love my Randall Diavlo RD1C. It's a bad ass little amp. It's stays at my GF's house so I can practice when I'm over there. The guitar is my PRS Tremonti SE. Love it btw!


----------



## Tuco Borborygmus (Apr 4, 2014)

Wickedout2014 said:


> Here's one of my guitars that will get plenty of riffs on the EVH 5153 soon. Though I love my Randall Diavlo RD1C. It's a bad ass little amp. It's stays at my GF's house so I can practice when I'm over there. The guitar is my PRS Tremonti SE. Love it btw!


Awesome that you say you love your diavlo and you say you love your tremonti yet you only mention your GF in passing


----------



## TeeWX (Apr 4, 2014)

Tuco Borborygmus said:


> Awesome that you say you love your diavlo and you say you love your tremonti yet you only mention your GF in passing



Guy goes over to his GF's house to practice guitar. She must feel pretty special!


----------



## Wickedout2014 (Apr 4, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> Guy goes over to his GF's house to practice guitar. She must feel pretty special!





Tuco Borborygmus said:


> Awesome that you say you love your diavlo and you say you love your tremonti yet you only mention your GF in passing



You guy's are good! No worries I take care of her to. Lol!


----------

